# i much prefer big buildings to single family homes



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

These are all in a big 72 unit I helped run the gas and water mains on.











I just finished this today- 16 unit- my journeyman let me build the whole thing myself- was a lot of fun- only a few things I was unhappy with- great learning experience


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey, for gas and water spaghetti it looks ok. Next time use some real material.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see any gas spaghetti.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> I don't see any gas spaghetti.


I think it looks great and he took a lot of pride In it!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Pex+CSST= spaghetti, no mater how "neat" it looks


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Neat looking work but it would never fly here in commercial building.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Those flex lines for the sprinkler heads are neat. I have yet to see those.


----------



## Wubs (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have much choice in the materials we use- above my pay grade- just do the best with what materials I am given


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice work . I feel you on the whole "work with what you got" thing.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> Those flex lines for the sprinkler heads are neat. I have yet to see those.



They are pretty cool. Just had a presentation at work from Victaulic on their line of flex heads. Of course theirs is the best on the market


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> They are pretty cool. Just had a presentation at work from Victaulic on their line of flex heads. Of course theirs is the best on the market


 yes they are. They are more flexible than other brands. We have used several brands but Vic flex is the best. We just finished a project with 114 flexes, they saved a lot of time and maintenance loves the concept that they can move them if needed for a repair.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> yes they are. They are more flexible than other brands. We have used several brands but Vic flex is the best. We just finished a project with 114 flexes, they saved a lot of time and maintenance loves the concept that they can move them if needed for a repair.


I hated doing fire sprinklers, I thought the drop ceiling guys figured how to get the track to pass under every head and then had to move them..the flexes would have been great...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Wubs said:


> I don't have much choice in the materials we use- above my pay grade- just do the best with what materials I am given


Nice neat work, looks like you take alot of pride to make it look nice, I like the racks(baskets) for carrying the pex lines...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The cable tray is a nice way of hanging all that pex. Neat work


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The wood backing ,,,, would like to see better support


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Pex+CSST= spaghetti, no mater how "neat" it looks


I'm so proud of my work..


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Wubs said:


> I don't have much choice in the materials we use- above my pay grade- just do the best with what materials I am given


No shyte, but that material you're using? It's 21st century and will outlast most other materials used today.

Back in the day, gal ruled. Still does, but nobody wants the associated costs of steel pipe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Galvanize pipe sucks, its prone to build up, rotting out and time consuming to cut ,thread and install, cast, pvc, copper much better to use....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

For what you had to work with you did a great job. The meter layout shows your quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

